# What age do chihuahuas ears pop up?



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

My girl is 8n a half weeks n I was wondering when there ears go up...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well it depends. Holly's were up at 6 weeks then down around 8-10 weeks. Some go up and down as puppies when they teeth they can go down then back up. But by 16 weeks Holly's ears were up and stayed up. Some Chi's ears just do not stand up or just one or flop on the tips it just depends.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It varies. It can take up to 6 months. If not up after that, it's less likely they'll stand.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike's stood up at 10 weeks, and it was over night, they were down, got up the next morning and both were up. I like the little floppy ears.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Ohk yeah, guess ill have to wait a lil while lol....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Did anyone else have to get up so many times a night to ur chi crying to be with u lol, I get hardly any sleep as I get up 3 or 4 times a night to a crying baby chi lol, I have to hold her until she falls asleep again or lay with her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes. Not because of crying to come up but to take her potty. It was like having a newborn again! Would not change it for anything  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

She has everything she needs in the room with her, water, pup milk, food, puppy wee pad, bed...so she just doin it cuz she wants me lol, I've noticed now she doing it in the day aswell now when I'm on my bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma's ears weren't completely erect until she was 13 weeks and since then they have never flopped.

Also, yes, Gemma cried often during the first few nights and constantly woke me up. But after ignoring her for those first few nights, she got the hint that crying wouldn't gain my attention, and she stopped. As long as you completely ignore your girl's cries, she'll give up. And by completely ignore, I mean don't even make eye contact with her.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Gemma's ears weren't completely erect until she was 13 weeks and since then they have never flopped.
> 
> Also, yes, Gemma cried often during the first few nights and constantly woke me up. But after ignoring her for those first few nights, she got the hint that crying wouldn't gain my attention, and she stopped. As long as you completely ignore your girl's cries, she'll give up. And by completely ignore, I mean don't even make eye contact with her.


We got our Chi from the Humane Society, and she did the same thing. The first night she was perfectly find sleeping in her crate in the livingroom, but after that she screamed (not just cried, but screamed) all night long. After the third night I moved her crate into our room and she was perfectly fine. Except now I can't leave the room with her in the crate or she freaks out.
But it helped us get some sleep at least. 

What LittleGemma said worked with every single one of our fosters


----------

